
Continuously updating info in an email sent/received hours ago (Elixir/Phoenix) - hankewi
https://medium.com/@DerKobe/provide-up-to-date-information-in-an-email-sent-hours-ago-with-elixir-phoenix-1b160840c879
======
DamonHD
How many of your potential targets do as I have always done and disable all
active/remote content in emails for safety and privacy?

~~~
hankewi
Honestly. We simply do not know. (very early stage startup working towards
product-market-fit here)

~~~
DamonHD
Fair enough!

From your pov hopefully much lower than I think it should be. B^>

Rgds

Damon

